# Guidance from a game officer on how to deal with a trespasser's deer stand



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

well do what he said and stop them from taking any more. good luck.


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ask if you can put purple paint along the fence line. Missouri law allows this to take the place of no trespassing signs. 
Good luck,
Tim


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I would keep the stands and staple a large note on tree explaining the trespass law,and maybe your phone number if they want their stand back? also let the local law officer`s about your problem.


----------



## BoneAero (Jun 8, 2014)

That's exactly what I did Pete. No calls yet and it's been a few weeks.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

next year get the signs up early and hopefully these trespassers leave you alone. because i own my own land to hunt on and have a good nieghbor we work together and both of us are not easy on trespassor`s. good luck,Pete53


----------

